
The goal is not to be possible to understand, but impossible to misunderstand - alanfranz
https://www.johndcook.com/blog/2019/05/17/impossible-to-misunderstand/
======
nabla9
This is something that has been unconsciously bugging me long time but I have
not been able to verbalize it.

Social media includes people with different levels or literacy, education and
exposure to written word. You can't write for all audiences and write well.

One thing that should be toned town is irony and sarcasm. There is too much of
it, it's cheap, hard to master and it annoys more than it entertains. Just
remove all sarcasm and irony from writing and it becomes better every time.

